# Skoda Yeti beats an Ariel Atom



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Ok, it's got a TT RS powerplant but still... 






Damn, is there any way to direct link a yootoob vid so it actually appears?









Looks like it's got the TT steering wheel too :lol:


----------



## kentaudiman (Jun 12, 2017)

Complete nut job, the story of the build is here, click translate

http://www.autoforum.cz/fascinace/skoda ... skoro-vse/


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Take that 70kgs out of the passenger seat and let's see what happens.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

I'll tell you what happens...

Atom driver: "I say old chap, would you mind awfully if I leave your lardy arse behind as even though we are in, what is essentially, a stripped down, road legal race-car, I'll be damned if I can catch that Skoda!"

Passenger: "Er, yeah, OK. I'll go and stand with my straight friends for a while."


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Stiff said:


> I'll tell you what happens...
> 
> Atom driver: "I say old chap, would you mind awfully if I leave your lardy arse behind as even though we are in, what is essentially, a stripped down, road legal race-car, I'll be damned if I can catch that Skoda!"
> 
> Passenger: "Er, yeah, OK. I'll go and stand with my straight friends for a while."


There used to be a guy in Bridgend who drove an Atom all year round. I used to see him in all weathers in what looked like a wetsuit thing of some description.

I do fancy that Ariel Nomad mind you.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah, I think I'd prefer the Nomad too. More chunkier and with off-road capabilities.
I'd have to look into that wetsuit idea - it's probably a drysuit that you can wear over your normal clothes - used to wear one years ago when jet skiing.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Stiff said:


> Yeah, I think I'd prefer the Nomad too. More chunkier and with off-road capabilities.
> I'd have to look into that wetsuit idea - it's probably a drysuit that you can wear over your normal clothes - used to wear one years ago when jet skiing.


This definitely looked like neoprene ... were talking Wales here. It wasn't a kagool. :lol:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

:lol: 
I had to look up neoprene as I'd not heard of it. One of the first things that came up was this. 
http://www.bangandstrike.com/mens-under ... ss-p24917/
I'd want a little more coverage if I'm being honest and it's maybe more suited to Brighton but I guess a wetsuit in the same stuff might look a little more acceptable.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Stiff said:


> :lol:
> I had to look up neoprene as I'd not heard of it. One of the first things that came up was this.
> http://www.bangandstrike.com/mens-under ... ss-p24917/
> I'd want a little more coverage if I'm being honest and it's maybe more suited to Brighton but I guess a wetsuit in the same stuff might look a little more acceptable.


Ordered.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Roller Skate said:


> Ordered.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Roller Skate said:


> Stiff said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I think I'd prefer the Nomad too. More chunkier and with off-road capabilities.
> ...


Are you sure it wasn't a body bag? Just saving a bit of time for when you have that crash.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > Stiff said:
> ...


Definitely neoprene Zeph. Body bags are considered clubbing gear in Bridgend chap.


----------

